# Emotiva and Onkyo tx-sr 706



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi all,
I'm thinking of purchasing an XPA-3 to go with my 706 to drive my fronts and centre. My question is can I just amplify those 3 channels with the xpa, and leave the surrounds up to the receiver, or will I need to amplify all channels with external amps, at the same time?
Thanks!


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Nope, you should be fine using your pre-out for the XP-3 to drive the L / C / R and just have the AVR running the surrounds. Matter of fact, it should also provide a boost for the surrounds as it will only be driving the two speakers.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I did get the XPA-3 (it was so exciting when I saw the FedEx truck!) and it was a good addition to my home theatre. The surrounds sound much better, and the vocals and soundstage have opened up. Now, the question is....what's next!? Haha


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

doublejroc said:


> Now, the question is....what's next!? Haha


This is a great hobby, it never really ends as far as upgrading and tweaking.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> This is a great hobby, it never really ends as far as upgrading and tweaking.


Sure wreaks havoc with the spouse though...... "and why do we need that?????" :rofl2:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ALMFamily said:


> Sure wreaks havoc with the spouse though...... "and why do we need that?????" :rofl2:


LOL Very true, But if I had a choice to bring my wife back (she passed away from cancer) and deal with that again I still would rather have her here keeping me in check.:T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> LOL Very true, But if I had a choice to bring my wife back (she passed away from cancer) and deal with that again I still would rather have her here keeping me in check.:T


I hear ya mate - sorry for your loss. :sad:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh no issues, Im doing good and life must go on.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

If I were to get another XPA, can they be stacked like they are advertised in magazines and the net? The XPA requires 6 inches of clearance on the top....a bit contradicting...


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

doublejroc said:


> If I were to get another XPA, can they be stacked like they are advertised in magazines and the net? The XPA requires 6 inches of clearance on the top....a bit contradicting...


I would * NOT * do that if I were you.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

+1 - I do not think it would be good to stack ANY gear TBH.


----------



## Drewh01 (Jan 19, 2011)

I stack my Emo amps without a problem. You would be fine. Call customer service and they can confirm if needed.


----------

